# Toro snow pup



## Twinengine27 (Aug 22, 2016)

I need info on the engine please who made ? Anyone know where to get a diafram for one ? Any help would be appreciated .


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

It would help if we had a model number. maybe some pics also. anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Twinengine27

If we had the model and serial number we could go to the Toro web site and likely find the info you're looking for. Toro has great support for their machines.

https://www.toro.com/en/parts


----------

